# RadRover Fat tire bike



## ImaBum (Jun 1, 2014)

Anyone on here have a RadRover electric fat tire bike?

I have my Mongoose Beast (That I love) as a "hood" bike to just roam around the neighborhood with, to the buddies house down the street for an afternoon hang out, yada yada. 

As a nature lover I'm itching to get back out into the woods and enjoy the trails. I also loved taking my Mongoose Dolomite out onto the beach but hate the pedaling part all afternoon!!

So I somehow came across RadRover bikes and I'm intrigued and enjoy the style. Curious to see if there are any owners on here and what their thoughts are!!


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

They're going to love you around these parts...


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

ImaBum said:


> Anyone on here have a RadRover electric fat tire bike?
> 
> I have my Mongoose Beast (That I love) as a "hood" bike to just roam around the neighborhood with, to the buddies house down the street for an afternoon hang out, yada yada.
> 
> ...


Ask in the ebike forum.


----------



## ImaBum (Jun 1, 2014)

Gigantic said:


> They're going to love you around these parts...


What do you mean?


----------



## ImaBum (Jun 1, 2014)

dbhammercycle said:


> Ask in the ebike forum.


Honestly didn't know this forum had an ebike section. Good looking out. Of course I asked on here because of the fat tire but I may get more replies within that section.

Thank you,


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

ImaBum said:


> I also loved taking my Mongoose Dolomite out onto the beach but hate the pedaling part all afternoon!!


This forum, along with most of the other MTBR forums, are for people who LIKE pedaling all afternoon. For those who don't like to pedal, there's the Ebike forum. E-Bikes - Mtbr.com 
You should go there.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Gigantic said:


> They're going to love you around these parts...





ImaBum said:


> What do you mean?


Go over to the ebike forum, the answer will present itself. There is a lot of discussion regarding ebike access to trails and the conversation is less than ... polite.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

moved to e--bike forum.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Have no direct contact, but read a few reports from owners, all positive. Seems well equipped for the price.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

There's lots of info on ebike forums.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Or you can try and get a Sondors off your local CL for a lot less money. Just make sure you are riding your trails legally.

The guys in Seattle do put out a good product though. Their cargo bike is a really good value.
RadWagon Electric Cargo Bike | Rad Power Bikes


----------



## Neseth (Nov 4, 2009)

I just ordered one, should be here in another week.


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

Neseth said:


> I just ordered one, should be here in another week.


Going to use it on the beach? I'm wondering if the motor and electronics are sealed. Salt water can do nasty things to electronics.


----------



## Neseth (Nov 4, 2009)

My brother live in Virginia Beach, i'll be visiting with it. VB has a nice shared bike path that goes along the entire beach, however from my research, bikes aren't allowed on the beach motorized or not.


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

Is that a throttle only bike? The video clip I saw they weren't pedaling at all. Didn't see any mention about pedal assist.

I believe you are right about no bikes on VB.


----------



## Neseth (Nov 4, 2009)

It has 5 levels of pedal assist, which is selectable on the display. Just start pedaling and the bike will add some boost. However, there is also a thumb throttle and a red button for max power if you want. So there are plenty of options as far as how much power you want. But it'll go 15-20 miles without any pedaling at all, and it has a gear reduction set built into the motor to allow for more torque since speed is limited to 20mph by law. The torque of this motor is good enough to power people up the steepest hills without pedaling at all.

There are plenty of reviews on youtube, it's one of the best bikes for the price. I considered the Sondors Ebike for about $700-$1000 shipped depending on options. But Rad Rover just added financing throught a company called Affirm which i used to purchase it with.

I used a promo code i got from this blog post: Bike with Us and Rad Power Bikes Promo Code! ? Life as Us which gave me $100 off, so it was $1399 + $175 shipping for a total of $1575 OTD. If you live close to seattle, you can pick it up for free.


----------

